# Giving notice on a livery yard.



## Evntr86 (30 November 2009)

Hello,

I was just wandering, what would be the most acceptable way to give notice on a livery yard? Do you do it in writing or just by word? And what is normally an acceptable length of time? 

Many thanks.


----------



## Amymay (30 November 2009)

I've always done it verbally - and expected to give a months notice.


.


----------



## ihatework (30 November 2009)

1 month notice would be pretty standard.

As for by word/letter I think it depends on the yard and how trustworth they are!! My current yard she is very straight and normal, I would have no issues with just giving verbal notice. 
One previous yard definitely in writing (I did it verbally to start with and backed it up in writing, including dates etc.), he was the type to screw you over given an inch!


----------



## 251libby (30 November 2009)

I havdn't signed a contract at my livery yard so I told them by word of mouth and then asked if they'd like something in writing. 
If I had signed a contract then probably would have just given them writing and 4 weeks notice I gave.


----------



## nikkinoo (30 November 2009)

when other people had moved off a previous yard the owner had said that it would have been nice to be given notice and I said how long did they give he said a day, he wanted only two weeks (which I thought was very reasonable)

I needed to get my horses off yard quickly so I told them I was moving them 2days later but I paid the two weeks notice that they wanted, I thought this was fair to them as they had their livery money, and could still take 2 others in their place, still dont think they liked it though.

If there is no contract then they cant realy complain its just courtesy to give notice, unless your horses safety is at risk then i would remove asap. 

At the end of the day it pays to be courteous as you might need the to go back there one day


----------



## alsxx (30 November 2009)

I have always done it verbally, and have given either a month or 2 weeks, however have told them I am leaving, and how much notice do they require and gone by that? If I needed to leave somewhere quickly (which has never been the case) I would leave but pay my notice period.


----------



## turkana (30 November 2009)

I think it depends on how often you pay, if it's monthly I'd give a month's notice, for weekly I'd give 1 week notice.
Fortunately I've never had to deal with dishonest YOs so I've given verbal notice but if you're in any doubt backing it up with something in writting is a good idea.
If I needed to leave earlier than the notice period, I would also pay the rent to cover that time.
I've always left on a good note as the horse world is small &amp; I don't want to get a bad name, you also never know if you might have to go back.


----------



## muddy_grey (30 November 2009)

I have always given notice verbally.  I once paid for 2 weeks noticed, but told them I would be leaving sooner as I was unable to ride at the current yard.  When I went down the next day the had confiscated my saddle so that I couldn't leave as they didn't have anywhere to put the pony she was out with!!  Needless to say I got my tack, tacked up and left.  I did leave the pony in am empty stable though


----------



## Mickeymoo (30 November 2009)

the last yard I moved off I had no contract and the yard owner was a witch, I told her on Friday and left on Saturday.  Hated the place.

Now i have a months notice as on contract, but am going nowhere.


----------



## Evntr86 (30 November 2009)

Thats great, thank you everyone!


----------



## Pedantic (1 December 2009)

If I wanted to leave and had somewhere to go, I would go straight away and just pay the months notice, would probably give it in writing just to make sure of no probelms.


----------

